# AF 14 days after ovulation....set in stone?



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi girls

I was talking to one of my sisters last night, who happens to be a medical student, and she mentioned that AF comes 14 days after ovluation.  I had never heard this before.  Is it set in stone and that is always the case unless you have other issues?  I just thought if that was the case I'd track back my cycles to get an idea of when I ovulate and also try and work out when I ovulated when i was having my tx.  

If, for example, around my tx i would usually have ovulated at day 14 but the clinic (going by the scan results) triggered me on day 12 and tx day 13 would that still be ok?  Does the trigger shot override any natural developments?

Also, I'm assuming due to the pregnyl shots i took post tx that would have thrown my next AF somewhat out of whack so I can't really use this month as a true/usual picture of anything?

Hope that makes sense

GG x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

not everyone has an af 14 days after ov.some woman upto 21 days +.everyone is different


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks wishing 4.  

Does this also fluctuate each cycle?  So, supposing i had 3 months where i managed to find out my cycle started 14 days after ovulating, could I take this as my 'routine'?  Barring any other issues, could i take that as set in stone for me?  Or is it not only different for different women, but different each cycle for one woman?  I'm presuming it's different each cycle, cos when i tracked back the last 6 months or so last night it seemed i had 1 x ovu cd13, 2 x ovu cd14, 3 x ovu cd15 and 1 x ovu cd18....

And regardless of what your body might 'usually' do, would the trigger shot override that anyway so one doesn't need to worry about missing it?

GG x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well i would take it as earliest 13dpo and latest 18dpo to expect your af.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It isn't set in stone or the same for everyone, yes if you have a 28 day cycle chances are it is 14 post ovulation, but as we all know cycles vary, and people have different leuteal phases etc. you will find your pattern if you chart/check ovulation and monitor it for months

L x


----------



## BigBlueEyes (Apr 3, 2010)

Definitely not set.  I seemed to ovulate on day 17 without fail and my period would come 8-11 days afterwards.  I always thought the luteal phase was set in stone but I am proof it isn't!


----------

